
Tizen .NET Developer Preview - jpalomaki
https://www.tizen.org/blogs/dh0922/2016/tizen-.net-developer-preview
======
bitL
If they allow .NET UI, then they will alleviate a major pain point of Tizen,
being based on Enlightement/EFL. This also suggest a rift between Samsung and
Google, probably Samsung trying to play both Google and MS against each other.

~~~
youdounderstand
Looks like it uses Xamarin Forms for UI, which uses XAML and is WPF-like:

[https://developer.tizen.org/development/preview/getting-
star...](https://developer.tizen.org/development/preview/getting-started)

Seems like that might be the only option:

[https://developer.tizen.org/development/preview/api-
referenc...](https://developer.tizen.org/development/preview/api-reference)

------
crudbug
Does this mean enlightenment desktop also supports .NET bindings ?

------
jamesmp98
Why do I care. Tizen phones are only available in India and Samsung Galaxy
Gear is not on my priority for platforms

~~~
youdounderstand
They also use Tizen for their TV's and appliances.

~~~
adrr
That explains why my Samsung Tv crashes and freezes up all the time. What the
reasoning for using Tizen over Android?

~~~
fdgdasfadsf
Tizen gives Samsung options and means that they are not beholden to Google.

